# Presuppositional Apologetics explanation and example



## Claudiu (Dec 2, 2009)

I am still fairly new to this so I was interested in finding a clear explanation of exactly what Presuppositional Apologetics (Van Tillian more specifically) is and an example of it being used.

-----Added 12/2/2009 at 02:32:02 EST-----

Also, any suggestions on books/articles that you found helpful on this subject?


----------



## MMasztal (Dec 2, 2009)

Google up Greg Bahnsen on YouTube. There are several videos you can watch where he explains the presuppositional approach. Also check out Greg Koukl on YouTube. He uses a presuppositional approach in apologetics.


----------



## sastark (Dec 2, 2009)

Careful with Koukl. He is not a true presuppositionalist (he told me as much in person). He does some good stuff but Bahnsen and James White are better examples of presuppositional apologists.


----------



## The Calvin Knight (Dec 2, 2009)

Read Bahnsen's _Van Til's Apologetic_ for a good articulation of Van Til's approach. Van Til himself is quite scatter brained at times and a little tough to pick up and just read (I know from experience). Nevertheless, I would recommend reading his _Defense of the Faith_ particularly the newest addition (4th I believe) with Dr. Scott Oliphint's annotations. Read Van Til and Bahnsen before you read Frame, in order to understand some of Frames objections/critiques. Dr. James Anderson's website has some great articles about Van Til, www.vantil.info.


----------



## nate895 (Dec 2, 2009)

The Calvin Knight said:


> Read Bahnsen's _Van Til's Apologetic_ for a good articulation of Van Til's approach. Van Til himself is quite scatter brained at times and a little tough to pick up and just read (I know from experience). Nevertheless, I would recommend reading his _Defense of the Faith_ particularly the newest addition (4th I believe) with Dr. Scott Oliphint's annotations. Read Van Til and Bahnsen before you read Frame, in order to understand some of Frames objections/critiques. Dr. James Anderson's website has some great articles about Van Til, www.vantil.info.



I second this, I checked out _Van Ti'ls Apologetic_ from my church's library a couple of weeks ago, and it is pretty good so far. I was planning on sitting down and finishing the rest (2/3) over the next couple of days since most of my class work is done.


----------



## Claudiu (Dec 3, 2009)

nate895 said:


> The Calvin Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Read Bahnsen's _Van Til's Apologetic_ for a good articulation of Van Til's approach. Van Til himself is quite scatter brained at times and a little tough to pick up and just read (I know from experience). Nevertheless, I would recommend reading his _Defense of the Faith_ particularly the newest addition (4th I believe) with Dr. Scott Oliphint's annotations. Read Van Til and Bahnsen before you read Frame, in order to understand some of Frames objections/critiques. Dr. James Anderson's website has some great articles about Van Til, www.vantil.info.
> ...




I was thinking about that book and now that you guys mention it I will be sure to read it.

-----Added 12/3/2009 at 12:57:29 EST-----



MMasztal said:


> Google up Greg Bahnsen on YouTube. There are several videos you can watch where he explains the presuppositional approach. Also check out Greg Koukl on YouTube. He uses a presuppositional approach in apologetics.



I actually watched all five parts of this: [video=youtube;vPn8AX6Ru3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPn8AX6Ru3E[/video]
and I understand it a little better. I think Bahnsen does a good job in clarifying things. Now I just need to read that book and look more into James White and Greg Bahnsen debates/lectures/etc. 

Thanks all for your responses.


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Dec 20, 2009)

What area are you interested in applying it to?

I really like Vern Poythress with regard to Science/Math/linguistics. You can check out his most of his writings for free at frame-poythress.org.


----------

